# General Advice for a New Expat?



## Danwhytehome (Aug 16, 2012)

Good Morning All,
I have just signed my contract to begin an expat assignment in the US, specifically New Jersey in March 2013. We'll be out there for 3 years and are currently kicking off the process of getting L1 and L2 visas for me and my wife. One immediate question is do you have to send your passport off with the visa application of just take it with you to the interview? My company deal with this through a law firm but we need our passports in Jan to travel to Switzerland so i'm not sure whether to hand it over now or wait until we return in mid Jan.

I've read most of the major articles on expatting in US but if anyone has any thoughts, suggestions, comments or tricks that are worth considering then we would greatly appreciate them.

If you're still reading then here's a bit more info that might help you target any advice...

We plan to move to East Jersey City or Hoboken and are looking for a 2 bed place with a view, so should be out there in Jan to finalise a lease agreement. I'll be working with my existing UK company in their NJ office and my wife should get a work visa too but it's not essential (financially) for her to work. We've already got a car sorted as a friend who lives in DC has offered us their old one for a good price. We're in our late 20s / early 30s with no kids so will be looking to get involved in locals sports clubs, expat community and generally immerse ourselves in the local community while doing a bit of travelling.

Have a Good Weekend All

Dan


----------

